# Update an old Bond flashlight w led?



## JSO123 (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't want to reinvent the wheel here....

I picked up an old Bond flashlight at a flea market. Its chrome with copper bezel, switch and bullet end. I think it would be fun to upgrade this with perhaps a R2 drop in and 2 D size lithium ion batteries. 

Before I get out my hammer and saw, can anyone recommend how to start?

Thanks


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Sep 16, 2009)

First thing to do would be to take some pictures next to a ruler.

If it's got enough room, you could probably have someone turn you a holder for drop-in modules.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2009)

Does it look like this one? :thinking:








Perhaps a modified drop in pill/reflector combo might be the best approach?


----------

